# What Breed is My Cat?



## Raya (3 mo ago)

Hello!
Anyone knows what breed is my kitten??


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No specific breed, your cat is a gorgeous DLH, Domestic Long Haired kitty. Seriously beautiful cat.


----------



## Raya (3 mo ago)

Thank you so much for the help!


----------

